# 2014 Sea Hunt Ultra 235SE



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Sea Hunt Ultra 235SE being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp 4stroke (179 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS16 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust ULTERRA w/quick release bracket (3) Optima batteries & Minn Kota Precision 3bank battery charger w/110v plug, new cranking & accessory batteries linked to a separate 2bank battery charger w/110v plug, fly by wire controls, Standard Horizon VHF Radio w/antenna, Infinity Bluetooth stereo w/speakers throughout, Lenco Trim Tabs, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, rear bench seat w/removable cushions, transom livewell w/recirculatory, fresh & raw water washdowns, side entry door, rear facing bench seat w/insulated cooler box underneath, lean post w/fixed backrest & tackle trey storage, center console w/enclosed privacy room w/porta pottie, Fiberglass had top w/electronics box – blue LED’s & spreader lights, mid-ship front facing chair w/insulated cooler storage underneath, removable bow cushion package w/storage boxes underneath, anchor locker, navigation light, deck lights and a brand new in the box full length boat cover.

Very clean Ultra 235SE completely 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $64,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

